# Die Aufgabe treibt mich zur verzweifelung



## litlegerman (8 Januar 2019)

Moin,
Also nehmend wir an ich hätte einen Kegel, dieser steht mit der Spitze nach unten, die bekannten masse des Kegels sind der Durchmesser (D) und die Höhe (H) daraus kann man das Volumen (V) des Kegels berechnen:

V = (D² * Pi * H) /12

Jetzt ist der Zylinder Voll mit einer Flüssigkeit: Flüssigkeitsniveau = V
Nun wird Flüssigkeit abgelassen, das "neue" Volumen ist danach bekannt: FlüssigkeitsniveauNeu = Vneu

Jetzt soll ich mit einer Sps ist ST die neue Höhe (Hneu) von Vneu errechnen.

Kan mir irgendjemand vielleicht helfen?

​


----------



## acid (8 Januar 2019)

Hmm, warum dividierst du durch 12? Ist noch etwas früh am morgen, aber V[Kegel]=(r² * pi * h) / 3?

Wie auch immer, laut deiner Formel: 
h[SUB]neu [/SUB]= (12 * V[SUB]neu[/SUB]) / (D[SUP]2[/SUP] * pi)


----------



## RedCali (8 Januar 2019)

du musst das "D" eliminieren das am ende nur noch die höhe "H" in deiner Formel vorkommt - Durchmesser und Höhe hängen dabei im in form  eines Dreiecks zusammen (evtl nimmst du hier die Formel meines Vorredners - da es mit dem Radius einfacher wird  )


----------



## RedCali (8 Januar 2019)

acid schrieb:


> Hmm, warum dividierst du durch 12? Ist noch etwas früh am morgen, aber V[Kegel]=(r² * pi * h) / 3?
> 
> Wie auch immer, laut deiner Formel:
> h[SUB]neu [/SUB]= (12 * V[SUB]neu[/SUB]) / (D[SUP]2[/SUP] * pi)



D und r hängen mit dem Faktor 2 zusammen - zum Quadrat = 4, mal drei = 12


----------



## litlegerman (8 Januar 2019)

Danke... was wäre ich ohne euch...


----------



## Mecha2312 (8 Januar 2019)

Selbstständiger?
Dann hättest Du Dir die Gleichungsumstellung irgendwann selbst erarbeitet


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2019)

Dumm nur dass sich der zu berücksichtigende Durchmesser mit dem Füllstand ändert.
Ebens dümmlich dass das Teil auf dem Kopf steht.


----------



## Mecha2312 (8 Januar 2019)

Hat RedCali doch geschrieben...



> Ebens dümmlich dass das Teil auf dem Kopf steht.



Eigentlich nicht, das ganze ist quasi ein Silotrichter.
Ob die Richtung der Berechnung praxisgerecht ist, sei dahingestellt. Man würde eher die Höhe messen und das Restvolumen berechnen.


----------



## litlegerman (8 Januar 2019)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> Hat RedCali doch geschrieben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar so würde ich es inder praxis auch machen, aber das ist eben die Aufgabenstellung...
also ist die formel anscheinend doch anders


----------



## Mecha2312 (8 Januar 2019)

litlegerman schrieb:


> Klar so würde ich es inder praxis auch machen, aber das ist eben die Aufgabenstellung...
> also ist die formel anscheinend doch anders




Du musst noch den unbekannten radius durch einen Ausdruck für die Höhe ersetzen. RedCali hat da schon den Hinweis mit dem Dreieck gegeben, wenn Du dir dann mal die Winkelfunktionen vor Augen führst, sollte das eigentlich machbar sein. 
Habs leider auf dem Schreibtisch liegen gelassen, und bin auch nicht 100% sicher ob ich richtig gerechnet hab


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2019)

Der Mathematiker würde das Problem mittels 3-facher Integralrechnung lösen. Der Ingenieur würde die Höhe, die ja nach #1 gesucht ist, irgendwie messen  .


----------



## Transistorfips (9 Januar 2019)

litlegerman schrieb um 6:18:

Nun wird Flüssigkeit abgelassen, das "neue" Volumen ist danach bekannt:
FlüssigkeitsniveauNeu = Vneu

Jetzt soll ich mit einer Sps ist ST die neue Höhe (Hneu) von Vneu errechnen.


Punkt 1)
Deine Grammatik ist eine Katastrophe. Man muß deine Sätze dreimal lesen um zu verstehen was du überhaupt möchtest. Dein benutztes Wort "masse" beispielsweise hat gleich zwei Fehler in einem Wort. Du meintest 'Maße'. 'Masse' jedoch ist Gewichtskraft. 

Punkt 2)
Wikipedia liefert dir dazu alles was du brauchst: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kegelstumpf
Dort findest du unter "Volumen" die entsprechende Formel.


Volumen laut Wiki: 
V = (h x PI)/3 x (R^2 + (R x r) + r^2)
r = Kleiner Radius für einen Kegelstumpf; der Term fällt bei deiner Aufgabe raus. Somit:

V = ((h x PI)/3) x (R^2 + (0) + 0^2) // Klammern können nie schaden


Formel Nr.1:
V = (h x PI)/3 x R^2

Umgestellt ergibt sie:
Formel Nr.2:
h (in Abhängigkeit von V) = (3 x V) / (PI x R^2)

Test:
gegeben: h = 2; PI = 3; R = 5;
gesucht: V
Die Werte in Formel Nr.1 eingesetzt:
V = 50

Jetzt die Gegenprobe (Formel Nr.2):
gegeben: V = 50; PI = 3; R = 5;
gesucht: h in Abhängigkeit von V:

h = (3 x V) / (PI x R^2)
h = 2

Passt.

Deine Formel die du der SPS beibringen musst:
h = (3 x V) / (PI x R^2)


----------



## litlegerman (9 Januar 2019)

Danke für diese ausführliche Antwort, ich weiß Gramatik ist meine Schwäche...
Trozdem Danke


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Januar 2019)

litlegerman, deine Rechtschreibe- und Grammatikschwäche ist hier das kleinste Problem  .


----------



## Mecha2312 (9 Januar 2019)

@Transistorfips, wenn ich den TE richtig verstehe, sucht er die Höhe der Kegelspitze bei verkleinertem Volumen, nicht des Kegelstumpfes.


----------



## LargoD (9 Januar 2019)

litlegerman, ich verstehe nicht, wofür Du dich ständig bedankst, bis jetzt war in diesem Thread noch keine brauchbare Anwort zu sehen.
Du brauchst eine Formel, in der aus den Maßen D und H des Trichters und dem eingefüllten Wasservolumen die Wasserhöhe ausgerechnet wird.
z. B so


Gruß
Erich


----------



## Mecha2312 (9 Januar 2019)

Jetzt hast Du Ihm das alles bis zum Ende vorgekauft, LargoD...


----------



## LargoD (9 Januar 2019)

Transistorfips schrieb:


> Deine Grammatik ist eine Katastrophe.... 'Masse' jedoch ist Gewichtskraft.


Deine Physikkenntnisse sind eine Katastrophe.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## LargoD (9 Januar 2019)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast Du Ihm das alles bis zum Ende vorgekauft, LargoD...


Nö, dazu hätte ich auch noch ein Youtube-Video machen müssen.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Transistorfips (9 Januar 2019)

@Transistorfips, wenn ich den TE richtig verstehe, sucht er die Höhe der  Kegelspitze bei verkleinertem Volumen, nicht des Kegelstumpfes.

Kegestumpf ist universeller. Wenn der kleine Durchmesser des Kegelstumpfs Null wird fällt (der Kegel bis zur Spitze reicht), dann fällt der Term raus.


----------



## Mecha2312 (9 Januar 2019)

Transistorfips schrieb:


> Deine Formel die du der SPS beibringen musst:
> h = (3 x V) / (PI x R^2)



Das ist nur nicht der Ausdruck, den er der SPS beibringen muss.


----------

